# Need help, BIOS mining



## Ufa (Oct 30, 2020)

I don't know if it is right category

I have Sapphire RX580 8GB Pulse Lite edition 
This is from GPU-Z.
Can someone help which bios is the best for mining ETH?
And what settings in MSI Afterburnerer

Thank you,


----------

